
No Logo at 20: have we lost the battle against the total branding of our lives? - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/aug/11/no-logo-naomi-klein-20-years-on-interview
======
z3t4
Branding is good because we can then know what brands to stay away from or
knowing what to choose.

